
Show HN: Open-Registry – JavaScript Registry Funded+developed by the Community - diggan
https://open-registry.dev/
======
diggan
Hello HN!

This is the initial attempt at reclaiming one of the most important parts of
the JavaScript ecosystem, the npm package registry.

Initially, it just serves as a proxy with a long-term cache.

But further down the line, we're planning to add additional features such as
federation of registries (and hopefully fully decentralized registry even
further down the line), signed packages and other features.

Please let me know what you think, if something is unclear from the website
and so on. Otherwise you can find the main repository on GitHub here:
[https://github.com/open-services/open-registry](https://github.com/open-
services/open-registry)

I think what needs to most attention right now, is the Governance protocol,
which you can see here: [https://docs.open-
registry.dev/governance/](https://docs.open-registry.dev/governance/)

Basically, the project should be setup to be free from commercial entities and
be able to survive long-term. Please give any feedback you have about that
documentation as it would help a lot.

